# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  3.3.5a PQR Profile/Script Sharing, ask for script, solutions

## Angelism

Since there are pqr profile sellers and users all over the place for WoW private servers, I think it is time to fight fire with fire! I will post my logic for the script that you ask for! Others can also post their own solutions, but the whole point is to give a fair playing field for private server players.

I want a script that can keep inner fire up for me!!! WAHHHH

local inner = not UnitBuffID("player", 48168 )
if inner and IsMounted() == nil then
return true
end

Just say what script you want and I will post my solution if I can do it (I mostly do PVP scripts)! Others can post there solutions too! I will not post my profiles though, but you could buy one for $15 :^)

Also, there apparently is two range hacks. One of them is already leaked on WoW Sulvus: http://puu.sh/o2etY/e1db99b0ec.MPQ http://puu.sh/o2eKq/3caa1521c0.mpq
Got it from here Hello hacks


O U MUST OF COURSE HAVE PQR :^) : PQR111
origin is here [BETA] PQRotation - an automated ability priority queue.



*Rogue blind trinket script*
//////////////////////
if not frame then
-- Creatte our frame and bind combat log events
frame = CreateFrame("Frame",nil, UIParent)
end

-- Spell event table
spellIds = {

-- General
[59752] = {"Blind"}, -- Every Man for Himself
[42292] = {"Blind"}, -- PVP Trinket


}
frame:RegisterEvent("UNIT_SPELLCAST_SUCCEEDED")
frame:RegisterEvent("COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED")
frame:SetScript("OnEvent", EventHandler)

-- Create our event handler fucntion
function EventHandler(self, event, ...)
-- Don't cast while in stealth or vanished
if UnitBuffID("player", 1784) or UnitBuffID("player", 11327) then return end

if event == "COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED" then
local type, sourceGUID, sourceName, _, destGUID, destNAME, _, sid = select(2, ...)
if type == "SPELL_CAST_SUCCESS"
and sourceGUID == UnitGUID("target") then 
--or sourceGUID == UnitGUID("focus") 
print("Something is heading my way")
local sid = select(9, ...)
local sname = spellIds[sid]
if sname ~= nil then
for _,v in ipairs(sname) do
print("trying to counter with " ..v)
CastSpellByName(v) return
end
end
end
end
end
/////////////////////////////
Be sure to give thanks and rep to whoever shares!

----------


## Uncontrolable

PvE resto shaman, with AoE healing. Chain Heal, riptide spams etc.
And perhaps a PvE MT/OT healer?

----------


## Avarice197

WTP very well for a comprehensive script for a 255 realm if anyone is willing please contact me.

----------


## Profesar

RvR Sap Vanish while in Shadowdance script?
Im pretty sure it's similar to auto CC Trinket scripts, i just can't get it to work (sap enemy after he vanishes while im in shadowdance)
Any help is appreciated
Edit: Also is there any way to use Global Thermal Sapper Charge - Item - World of Warcraft reactively (when gouged/blinded) ?

----------


## arndu29

hpal pvp arena script ?

----------


## pain97

> hpal pvp arena script ?


Write specific functions that you want and we can help you out  :Smile: 
for example BOP if party1,2 is disarmed or smith like that.

----------


## pain97

I need smth to get rogues out of stealth, dunno how to do this. Tried it with arena1,2 got buffid stealth and is in range and cast shout but can't really get it to work.
Also i need a Rangehack with less range than 7 yards because thats obv af  :Smile:  (don't know how to edit the mpqs :/)

----------


## Tosterrorer

LF all working 3.3.5a Warlock pve/pvp profiles 
Have only my own Destro (low gs profile) can share if u want

----------


## pqrdk

Hi, Ive been using PQR 1.1.1 for while for mind freezing centrain
spell casts and it works flawlessly and yeaterday I decided to write some abilities by myself and I successfully wrote HoW and Bome Shield renew if not mounted and spells available, auto Plague Strike on Cloak of Shadows, auto blood strike if target have diseases and scourge/death strike are on CD and auto death coil on target if he have disease and ss/ds and bs are on CD and its im range and they all work as I want, but the problem is that sometime I need to use gargoyle or death pact and for that I need to stop my whole rotation to get Runic Power and use one of those and then to re-enable it using ALT+X, so heres my question how can I make a toggle keybind (on/off) for the death coil ability? Couldnt find info on the forums, I know it have something to do with IsRightShift(Control)Down and GetTime() but nothing more. Please somebody explain how to  :Smile:  Thanks.

----------


## Shadezz

I have a very good rsham script for raid healing and ret+prot pally and a bunch of other scripts, but not all of them tested personally tho.

----------


## Ballerstatus121

Need DW Frost/Unholy profiles.

Anyone know of any good ones?

----------


## Tempse

Does anyone have a copy of an Enhancement shaman rotation? Doesn't need to be perfect as I'll probably modify it myself. Just thought I'd see if someone had the framework done already, rather then start from scratch myself.

----------


## juankino87

I need profile for rogue sublety and unholy dk

----------


## AtomX

Anyone have any guides on how to find offsets and how to add a "custom" class to PQR? I'm on a classless server that let's you chose any spells and tallents, I think I can figure out a simple script for it if I could get it to attach and read as a "Hero" Class.

----------


## Angelism

posted a rogue blind script that I have.

----------


## Axeeon

Looking for a decent 3.3.5 Feral druid script if anyone has one

----------


## Angelism

PQR Complete Collection

Have u tried this one?

----------


## Axeeon

yes I did but the link is down

**Sorry I didnt see the new link uploaded I got it**

----------


## Ravenh

Ask me anything I have all scripts, for free

----------


## Ravenh

> Looking for a decent 3.3.5 Feral druid script if anyone has one


I think this will fit you: FeralPVP

----------


## Ravenh

Here a folder with many scripts: AQUUA_PQR

----------


## Ravenh

> LF all working 3.3.5a Warlock pve/pvp profiles 
> Have only my own Destro (low gs profile) can share if u want


This is PvP Warlock profile is for you: 3.3.5Warlock_Tetra

----------


## Ravenh

> Anyone have any guides on how to find offsets and how to add a "custom" class to PQR? I'm on a classless server that let's you chose any spells and tallents, I think I can figure out a simple script for it if I could get it to attach and read as a "Hero" Class.


To find offsets in Mac for example, do this:

1) You will need the OSX developer tools installed so that the WoW app can be decompiled.
2)Create a GetWowPatchAddress.sh script/text file (or you can name it whatever else) with the code listed at the bottom of this post. You may have to give the file execute permissions with chmod +x
3) Start up Terminal and drag the script then the World of Warcraft.app into the window. (Dragging and dropping will prevent typos with all the escaped spaces.)
4) Hit Enter and let Terminal process the two. It usually takes about 30-45 seconds and will drop about six WoW* files in the User directory. These can be deleted later or just left since they will get overwritten each time you go through this process.
5) When the script finishes, there will be a line like "0000000100a19a9a 7777 ja 0x100a19b13". The first section is the memory address that has the jump that needs to be changed. Trim off the leading zeros with the 0x notation. The resulting 0x100a19a9a is the new LUAOFFSET value to update in.
6) Leave the 0x77 and 0xeb values alone since those reference the types of jumps.

CODE: 


#!/bin/bash

# Find the patch address for WoW. This is the address of the first ja instruction in the
# CanPerformFunction procedure which is called by many other Lua functions.

LANG=C

wowapp=$1
wowbin="$(find -f "${wowapp}/Contents/MacOS" \( -type f -not -name ".*" \) | sed -n -e "1 p;q")"

if [ ! -f "$wowbin" ]; then
Echo "# Error: "$wowbin" does not exist."
exit 1
fi

# Check for universal binary
lipo -detailed_info "${wowbin}" > /tmp/wowdetailedinfo.lipo
fileoffset=$(sed -n -E "/architecture i386/,/align/ { /i386/,/offset/ { /[ ]*offset[ ]+(.*)/{s//\1/p;q;}; }; }" /tmp/wowdetailedinfo.lipo)
if [ -z $fileoffset ]; then
fileoffset=0
fi

echo "# Getting segmments and sections from "${wowbin}"..."
otool -l "${wowbin}" > /tmp/wowheader.otool
is64=0
grep -q LC_SEGMENT_64 /tmp/wowheader.otool && is64=1

if [ $is64 -eq 1 ]; then
name=wow64
else
name=wow32
fi
cat /tmp/wowheader.otool > ${name}header.otool
cat /tmp/wowdetailedinfo.lipo > ${name}detailedinfo.lipo

echo "# Disassembling..."
otool -tvqj "${wowbin}" > ${name}.otool

sectionlist=$(
sed -n -E '
/^Section$/,/^ reserved2/{
/^ sectname/ {s/^[ ]*[a-z0-9]+ (.+)$/\1/;h;}
/^ segname/,/^ offset/ {s/^[ ]*[a-z0-9]+ (.+)$/\1/;H;}
/^ align/{g;y/\n/,/;p;}
}' ${name}header.otool
)

segmentlist=$(
sed -n -E '
/^ cmd LC_SEGMENT/,/^ flags/{
/^ segname/ {s/^[ ]*[a-z0-9]+ (.+)$/\1/;h;}
/^ vmaddr/,/^ filesize/ {s/^[ ]*[a-z0-9]+ (.+)$/\1/;H;}
/^ maxprot/{g;y/\n/,/;p;}
}' ${name}header.otool
)

ExtractSection () { # $1:segment name $2:section name $3:filename $4:type
thesection=$(echo "$sectionlist" | sed -n -E "/^$2,$1,(.*)/{s//\1/p;q;}")
theaddr=$(expr "$thesection" : '\([0-9a-fx]*\)')
thesize=$(expr "$thesection" : '[0-9a-fx]*,\([0-9a-fx]*\)')
offset=$(expr "$thesection" : '[0-9a-fx]*,[0-9a-fx]*,\([0-9]*\)')
offset=$(($offset + $fileoffset))

if [ "$4" == "1" ]; then # convert nulls to newlines (useful for cstring section)
dd if="${wowbin}" bs=1 skip=$offset count=$thesize 2> /dev/null | tr '\0' '\n' > "$3"
elif [ "$4" == "2" ]; then # output as list of hexadecimal integers
if [ $is64 -eq 1 ]; then
dd if="${wowbin}" bs=1 skip=$offset count=$thesize 2> /dev/null | xxd -g 8 -c 8 -p | sed -E "/(..)(..)(..)(..)(..)(..)(..)(..)/s//\8\7\6\5\4\3\2\1/" > "$3"
else
dd if="${wowbin}" bs=1 skip=$offset count=$thesize 2> /dev/null | xxd -g 4 -c 4 -p | sed -E "/(..)(..)(..)(..)/s//\4\3\2\1/" > "$3"
fi
else # output as raw binary
dd if="${wowbin}" of="$3" bs=1 skip=$offset count=$thesize 2> /dev/null
fi
echo $theaddr
}

echo "# Extracting section __TEXT __cstring..."
addrTEXTcstring=$(ExtractSection '__TEXT' '__cstring' ${name}cstring.txt 1)

echo "# Extracting section __DATA __const..."
addrDATAconst=$(ExtractSection '__DATA' '__const' ${name}dataconst.txt 2)

echo "# Extracting section __DATA __data..."
addrDATAdata=$(ExtractSection '__DATA' '__data' ${name}datadata.txt 2)

GetLuaFunction () { # $1:luaFunc $2:sectionfile.txt
addrLuaString=$(printf "%0$((($is64+1)* :Cool: )x" $(( $(expr "$(grep -m 1 -o -a -b -E -e "^${1}$" ${name}cstring.txt)" : '\([0-9]*\):') + $addrTEXTcstring )) )
echo $(sed -n -E "/^$addrLuaString$/{n;p;q;}" $2)
}

echo "# Finding LUA Function SpellStopTargeting..."
addrSpellStopTargeting=$(GetLuaFunction "SpellStopTargeting" ${name}dataconst.txt)
if [ -z $addrSpellStopTargeting ]; then
addrSpellStopTargeting=$(GetLuaFunction "SpellStopTargeting" ${name}datadata.txt)
fi

echo "# Finding CanPerformFunction..."
addrCanPerformFunction=$(sed -n -E "/^$addrSpellStopTargeting"$'\t/,/\tcalll\t/{/.*\tcall.\t0x([0-9a-f]+)/'"{s//0000000000000000\1/;s/.*(.{$((($is64+1)* :Cool: )})/\1/p;q;};}" ${name}.otool)
echo $addrCanPerformFunction

echo "# Finding patch address..."
patchinstruction=$(sed -n -E "/^$addrCanPerformFunction"$'\t/,/\tret/{/\tja\t/{/\tja\t.*/{p;q;};};}' ${name}.otool)
echo $patchinstruction

echo "# Done"

----------


## Ravenh

> Hi, Ive been using PQR 1.1.1 for while for mind freezing centrain
> spell casts and it works flawlessly and yeaterday I decided to write some abilities by myself and I successfully wrote HoW and Bome Shield renew if not mounted and spells available, auto Plague Strike on Cloak of Shadows, auto blood strike if target have diseases and scourge/death strike are on CD and auto death coil on target if he have disease and ss/ds and bs are on CD and its im range and they all work as I want, but the problem is that sometime I need to use gargoyle or death pact and for that I need to stop my whole rotation to get Runic Power and use one of those and then to re-enable it using ALT+X, so heres my question how can I make a toggle keybind (on/off) for the death coil ability? Couldnt find info on the forums, I know it have something to do with IsRightShift(Control)Down and GetTime() but nothing more. Please somebody explain how to  Thanks.


Use script as addon instead of PQR and just:

/run DisableAddOn("dkscript"); ReloadUI()

Where "dkscript" is your addon.

For enabling again:

/run EnableAddOn("dkscript"); ReloadUI()

----------


## lussuria

> Use script as addon instead of PQR and just:
> 
> /run DisableAddOn("dkscript"); ReloadUI()
> 
> Where "dkscript" is your addon.
> 
> For enabling again:
> 
> /run EnableAddOn("dkscript"); ReloadUI()


Can you please check the message I sent you dude?  :Frown:

----------


## lussuria

> PQR Complete Collection
> 
> Have u tried this one?


Any working rogue script and insturctions on it?
Is there anywhere I can add you because I've tried using PQR in the past but I suck T_T




> This is PvP Warlock profile is for you: 3.3.5Warlock_Tetra



Doesn't work or attack.. Is it destruction or affilition?

----------


## Ravenh

> Any working rogue script and insturctions on it?
> Is there anywhere I can add you because I've tried using PQR in the past but I suck T_T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't work or attack.. Is it destruction or affilition?


Contact me in skype: twizgfx

----------


## hampe1994

Hello! i been using pqr alot and wrote few profiles for every class but 1 thing i cant seem to find or write myself is taunt for pve ofc so in rdf if anyone takes aggro i will taunt.
I did have taunt few years back but ye... cant get it to work again somehow =/... got any clue how it would be written?

local Threat = UnitThreatSituation("player", "CustomTarget")

if Threat < 2 then
return true
end 


this dose not seem to work

----------


## dierkop

Ayone know how to drop a tremor totem when example... arena1 is a warlock?

----------


## dealerx

> Ayone know how to drop a tremor totem when example... arena1 is a warlock?




```
haveTotem, TotemName = GetTotemInfo(2)

if (UnitClass("arena1") == "Warlock"
or UnitClass("arena2") == "Warlock"
or UnitClass("arena3") == "Warlock")
then
  if HaveTotem ~= true 
  then
  CastSpellByName("Tremor Totem")
  elseif HaveTotem == true
  and TotemName ~= "Tremor Totem"
  then
  CastSpellByName("Tremor Totem")
  end
end
```

Didn't test it, just wrote it at the moment but should work. Obviously if you want a serious code you need to add more conditions, but this is kinda the skeleton of the script.

----------


## dealerx

> Hello! i been using pqr alot and wrote few profiles for every class but 1 thing i cant seem to find or write myself is taunt for pve ofc so in rdf if anyone takes aggro i will taunt.
> I did have taunt few years back but ye... cant get it to work again somehow =/... got any clue how it would be written?
> 
> local Threat = UnitThreatSituation("player", "CustomTarget")
> 
> if Threat < 2 then
> return true
> end 
> 
> ...


Try a debug with print(UnitThreatSituation("player","target")) and see what values you get. Like if < 3 then Taunt, otherwise return, something like this

----------


## skeletonboy360

How do I make my Prot warrior 3.3.5 spam heroic strike while using the other abilities if rage >= x. Can it do two spells at the same time

----------


## Beefkek

There is a way. [PQR] 3.3.5 Cpoworks Protection Warrior ([PQR] 3.3.5 Cpoworks Protection Warrior)
But the links don't work anymore. It even cancels the hs if you run low on rage mid swing. If you manage to find a dl link for it or another working script plz share it here or pm me.

----------


## horribleasian

Hey there, I was trying to look for a decent Retribution Paladin script with the 2x T10 reset on Divine Storm procs. Does anyone have one ?

----------


## sangdogg

is it possible to cast cc if enemy in arena used trinket?

----------


## cyberhero

local myHealth = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")

if myHealth < 10 then
return true
end

I want to add use Fel Healthstone when below 10% hp to this script but since its not a spell i dont know how to make it work. Any solutions?

----------


## sangdogg

i repeat, is there a script to check if enemy used trinket then cast spell?
Thanks.

----------


## dealerx

> i repeat, is there a script to check if enemy used trinket then cast spell?
> Thanks.


I think you need to set a frame that checks combat log and when someone in opposite team uses medallion/racial it fires, so you can cast a spell, but honestly, I don't see the point, I mean it's not PvE, PvP is totally different its not a rule that Trinket=CC, maybe it's not even necessary, maybe he has DR, maybe you are silenced, maybe he is out of range, maybe he is even immune...you need to write tons of conditions so I would rather leave this function to be honest.
I don't understand you guys asking some stuff like this, can't you really see the trinket from Gladius and cast manually a CC? It's not that hard..

----------


## AnimatedHF1

Is there a decent resto druid healing profile? 
for dungeons and raids?

----------


## CrazyCo

> i repeat, is there a script to check if enemy used trinket then cast spell?
> Thanks.


local f = CreateFrame("Frame") 
f:RegisterEvent("UNIT_SPELLCAST_SUCCEEDED") 
f:SetScript("OnEvent", function(self, event, unit, spell)
if spell == "PvP Trinket" 
and UnitIsEnemy("player", unit)
and GetSpellCooldown("Blind") == 0 
then
CastSpellByName("Blind", unit) 
end
end)

Though OnEvent script is rather poor choice, it would be better to track unit cooldowns then execute better script (almost) constantly.

----------


## Ravenh

> i repeat, is there a script to check if enemy used trinket then cast spell?
> Thanks.


Trinket = CreateFrame("Frame", "Trinket", UIParent);
Trinket:RegisterEvent("UNIT_SPELLCAST_SUCCEEDED")
Trinket:SetScript("OnEvent", function(self, event, arg1, arg2)
Spells3 = {"Every Man for Himself", "PvP Trinket"}
for x = 1,#Spells3 do
local args = {arg1, arg2}
if (arg1 == "target" and arg2 == Spells3[x]) then
CastSpellByName("Blind")
end
end
end)

----------


## DarhangeR

Hello! I say right away, *English is not my main language.*
Need help with the encoding of some spells.

First its Druid Lacerate - I want the PCR to use this spell to 5 stacks, and check the remaining time. 


```
if UnitDebuffID("target", 48568, "player") == nil
and checkSpell(48568, "target")
and checkcount < 5
then return true end
```

Warlock:
Immolation Aura - check melee range and use it only on melle range.


```
if UnitBuffID("player", 47241)
and IsSpellInRange("54053", "target")  == 1
then return true end
```

Shadow Cleave - same (check melee range and use it only on melle range.)


```
if UnitBuffID("player", 47241)
and IsSpellInRange("54053", "target")  == 1
then return true end
```

Can someone help?

----------


## CrazyCo

```
local lacerate_count = REPLACE(4,  UnitAura("target",GetSpellInfo(48568), nil , "PLAYER")) or 0 
if lacerate_count==5
and  (REPLACE(7, UnitAura("target",GetSpellInfo(48568), nil , "PLAYER"))-GetTime() ) < 5 -- Expiration
then 
	return true
elseif lacerate_count == 0 then 
	return true 
end
```

Swap REPLACE with 

sele

ct

I'm unable to post actual word because ownedcore is blocking it? lol

For caster melee check just look at IsItemInRange function (you can also use libs like LibRangeCheck or at least check it for reference).

----------


## sharesa

> Is there a decent resto druid healing profile? 
> for dungeons and raids?


I am interested in this too.Can someone share something good for us. (Pve rdruid 10/25).

----------


## DarhangeR

```
Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() --Pause/the/rotation!..."]:47: attempt to concatenate a nil value
Time: 12/30/17 15:20:26
Count: 1
Stack: [string " function pqrFunc0() --Pause/the/rotation!..."]:47: in function `?'
[string "..."]:267: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "..."]:161: in function `PQR_CastNext'
[string "..."]:150: in function `PQR_ExecuteBot'
[string "..."]:40: in function <[string "..."]:23>

Locals: (*temporary) = <function> defined =[C]:-1
(*temporary) = "/click "
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = <unnamed> {
 0 = <userdata>
}
(*temporary) = "attempt to concatenate a nil value"
```

Have Lua error sometimes, anybody know what do?

----------


## DarhangeR

> I am interested in this too.Can someone share something good for us. (Pve rdruid 10/25).


I think its good profiles for you.

My own Druid 3.3.5a Profiles*(Only for PvE)* include:
- Resto Solo Profile;
- Resto 25-40 Player Profile;
- Feral Cat;
- Guardian Bear;
- Moonkin;

Virustotal → https://goo.gl/d1PT2V
Link for Download Mediafire → Druid 3.3.5a Profiles
*Add Link in Mediafire (Help me dev, watch 15 sec add whitout addblock and antivirus)* → Druid 3.3.5a Profiles (ADD)

*If help press tnx and give rep*

----------


## CrazyCo

> ```
> Message: [string " function pqrFunc0() --Pause/the/rotation!..."]:47: attempt to concatenate a nil value
> Time: 12/30/17 15:20:26
> Count: 1
> Stack: [string " function pqrFunc0() --Pause/the/rotation!..."]:47: in function `?'
> [string "..."]:267: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "..."]:161: in function `PQR_CastNext'
> [string "..."]:150: in function `PQR_ExecuteBot'
> [string "..."]:40: in function <[string "..."]:23>
> ...




At line 47 in somewhere in your PQR script its trying to do something like "player".. nil

Since PQR concatenates all abilities into single string its immensively annoying to debug.

----------


## DarhangeR

Any know autotarget boss function or script? And take agro script for tanking on 3.3.5a?

----------


## T1M

help pls.

need something like that "if Auto Attack(example) then CastSpellByID(blablabla) end", in general I need that the casting spell will start only if my character do auto attack.

sorry for my Eng

----------


## soroosh

> RvR Sap Vanish while in Shadowdance script?
> Im pretty sure it's similar to auto CC Trinket scripts, i just can't get it to work (sap enemy after he vanishes while im in shadowdance)
> Any help is appreciated
> Edit: Also is there any way to use Global Thermal Sapper Charge - Item - World of Warcraft reactively (when gouged/blinded) ?


can u help me with givme shaman abbilities scripts or scrip of rotation of shaman enhancment 3.3.5

----------


## DarhangeR

somebody can help with glyph checking for pqr for wow 3.3.5a ?

----------


## Sevrep

Are there any pve and/or pvp full rotation profiles for frost mage 3.3.5?

----------


## DarhangeR

Somebody can help with integration pet healing in dat script?



```
if UnitExists("target") 
  and UnitIsDead("target") == nil
  and UnitIsFriend("player", "target") 
  and UnitCanCooperate("player","target")
  and UnitHasVehicleUI("target") == false
  and UnitDebuffID("target", 69065) == nil
  and UnitDebuffID("target", 70157) == nil
  then PQR_CustomTarget = "target"
          PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
else 


PQR_CustomTarget = "player"
PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth("player") / UnitHealthMax("player")
local group = "party"
local members = GetNumPartyMembers()
lowhpmembers = 0
local lowest = 100


if GetNumRaidMembers() > 0 then
  group = "raid"
  members = GetNumRaidMembers()
end


for i = 1, members, 1 do
  local member = group..tostring(i)
  local memberhp = 100 * UnitHealth(member) / UnitHealthMax(member)
  if UnitInRange(member) 
  and UnitIsFriend("player", member)
  and UnitIsDeadOrGhost(member) == nil  then
    if UnitGroupRolesAssigned(member) == "TANK" then memberhp = memberhp - 1 end
    if UnitThreatSituation(member) == 3 then memberhp = memberhp - 3 end
    if UnitBuffID(member, 53563) ~= nil then memberhp = memberhp + 7 end
    if memberhp < 85 then lowhpmembers = lowhpmembers +1 end
    if memberhp < lowest then
      PQR_CustomTarget = member
      lowest = memberhp
      PQR_CustomTargetHP = 100 * UnitHealth(PQR_CustomTarget) / UnitHealthMax(PQR_CustomTarget)
    end
  end
end


end
```

----------


## Prince94

Can someone give me a good rogue cc-lock script for 3.3.5a (PVP) TY like garrote,bs,bs,eviscerate,premed,kidney, if trinked , blind , restealth cheapshot , sd,ambush ambush ambush eviscerate or dunno some oppener like this please and a combat pve macro

----------


## pathetic

don't spend your money on these scripts, it's not worth it trust me I got it for you for free, feel free to send to others too, if you have hunter/druid/shaman/warlock feel free to send, so I can share that too

enjoy

proof he's a not trusted seller: Imgur: The magic of the Internet

100% clean files/virustotal: VirusTotal

.zip file contains: warr/dk/rogue/priest and paladin scripts for 3.3.5a WOTLK

----------


## khalif

Man U Can Give me This Script ? Enemy Use Trinket And Script Blind Or Cheap +Sap Or Other Spell For Rvr Ty 
My Gmail [email protected] If U Can Send Me Profile

----------


## kjhiuy

hey someone got a pvp warlock for 3.3.5? downloaded the one shared in second page but it just doesn't work. at first i got a net framework error i think but i just ignored it and when trying the script it doesnt do anything

----------


## kjhiuy

question. was trying the enjoy scripts. do they alter gcd? does the uh dk alter gcd

----------


## BESTSCRIPTER

[WTS] WoW Scripts for PvP / PvE Work on ALL SERVERS
Hello there 

Not really famous, but anonymous and experienced kind of hacker on Wotlk Client.

That's an Introduction Post, to let people understand what I'm doing here and whats "tools" are available at live.

Until now I was just using all my knowledge on my own without taking profit for some reasons:

*Was kind of unnecessary for me Money*
*I wanted the be like unique person with my works, to be more exclusive*
*I had not maybe enough knowledge and experience to offer a decent service to everyone*

Then now, you know a little bit who I'm and what I'm doing here, selling WoW Tools.
You can go to different post where I explain each Tool:



1. Bladestorm range hack: +7-9 yards damage ticks.

2. Deep Wounds Hack: every 3-4 spells that crits you gains extra deep wounds procs that are invisible.

3. Dodge/Parry Hack: increases your dodge and parry chance by 5%-10%.

4. Invisible DMG Hack: each 3-4 crits you will unleash an invisible damage proc to your target of an amount of approx 50% of all the crits you made. Invisible to combat log. (For example, I was hitting a guy in arena and his HP went from 15k to 10k without doing anything)

5. GCD Hack: this patch reduces your GCD hack by 0,3-0,6 seconds.

6. DumpGCD: a program that reduces your GCD Hack by a second. Best program to GCD. (Doesn't work in rogue and feral)

7. FPSDropper Program: everytime you jump with your character, all people in a 40 yards range will lag and have screen freeze, sometimes they will even disconnect from the server.

7. Shield Wall / Recklessness / Retaliation CD Hack: reduces the CD of this three spells and makes it to be 12 seconds always (You can't cast the same spell twice. For example: you can't Shield Wall > Shield Wall > Shield Wall, but you can cast Shield Wall > Retaliation > Shield Wall)

8. Fixed Range Hack: instead of increasing the range by 9 yards like the old fixed one, it increases your range by 7 yards and it works.

9. Auto-Hotkey Script: this script reduces your GCD by approx 10%-15%, increasing your gaming speed by a lot. Basically instead of typing like, FOR EXAMPLE, "1" with keyboard when you press 1, it will type "11111111111111111111111".




We have the best PvP and PvE Rotations for every class and every spec, used by gladiators and rank 1 players all the time. Here are EXAMPLES.

1. Best Warrior PvP Auto PQR Rotation Bot + LUA Macros: increasing your speed a lot and doing everything for you. (Two versions: with the dmg rotation and scripts or just with reflect, overpower, bash, auto-disarm, intervene, auto stealth shout, shout renew, auto intervene + reflect in trap scatter, blind...)

2. Best Paladin PvP Auto PQR Rotation Bot + LUA Macros: all-in-one paladin script with every possible script for paladin (auto-fear on succubus before casting seduce, auto hoj, auto dispell, auto sacrifice...)

3. Best Priest PvP Auto PQR Rotation Bot + LUA Macros: all-in-one priest script with every possible script for priest (SWD, dispell, auto-fearward, auto inner fire renew...)

4. Best Feral PvP Auto PQR Rotation Bot: best damage in the world, auto reflect fake, auto instant cyclone on cc or big damage spell, auto rogue spot, auto fake cast...

5. AND MANY OTHER WOW SCRIPTS!

If you have any kind of question regarding my work or the scripts feel free to contanct me via skype or email.

In the case if you have and kind of questions or you might want to see how these scripts are working, I can demonstrate/show you on skype via screenshare.

If you don't understand something regarded the scripts or how they work you can ask me I'll try my best to help you and together we'll figure out your problem.

6. Best PVE Rotations for every class, u can finally be top 1 recount bot

I ACCEPT TRADES AND ALSO MONEY (PAYPAL)

Contact me here: BESTSCRIPTER#8405

----------


## BESTSCRIPTER

Hello there 

Not really famous, but anonymous and experienced kind of hacker on Wotlk Client.

That's an Introduction Post, to let people understand what I'm doing here and whats "tools" are available at live.

Until now I was just using all my knowledge on my own without taking profit for some reasons:

*Was kind of unnecessary for me Money*
*I wanted the be like unique person with my works, to be more exclusive*
*I had not maybe enough knowledge and experience to offer a decent service to everyone*

Then now, you know a little bit who I'm and what I'm doing here, selling WoW Tools.
You can go to different post where I explain each Tool:



1. Bladestorm range hack: +7-9 yards damage ticks.

2. Deep Wounds Hack: every 3-4 spells that crits you gains extra deep wounds procs that are invisible.

3. Dodge/Parry Hack: increases your dodge and parry chance by 5%-10%.

4. Invisible DMG Hack: each 3-4 crits you will unleash an invisible damage proc to your target of an amount of approx 50% of all the crits you made. Invisible to combat log. (For example, I was hitting a guy in arena and his HP went from 15k to 10k without doing anything)

5. GCD Hack: this patch reduces your GCD hack by 0,3-0,6 seconds.

6. DumpGCD: a program that reduces your GCD Hack by a second. Best program to GCD. (Doesn't work in rogue and feral)

7. FPSDropper Program: everytime you jump with your character, all people in a 40 yards range will lag and have screen freeze, sometimes they will even disconnect from the server.

7. Shield Wall / Recklessness / Retaliation CD Hack: reduces the CD of this three spells and makes it to be 12 seconds always (You can't cast the same spell twice. For example: you can't Shield Wall > Shield Wall > Shield Wall, but you can cast Shield Wall > Retaliation > Shield Wall)

8. Fixed Range Hack: instead of increasing the range by 9 yards like the old fixed one, it increases your range by 7 yards and it works.

9. Auto-Hotkey Script: this script reduces your GCD by approx 10%-15%, increasing your gaming speed by a lot. Basically instead of typing like, FOR EXAMPLE, "1" with keyboard when you press 1, it will type "11111111111111111111111".




We have the best PvP and PvE Rotations for every class and every spec, used by gladiators and rank 1 players all the time. Here are EXAMPLES.

1. Best Warrior PvP Auto PQR Rotation Bot + LUA Macros: increasing your speed a lot and doing everything for you. (Two versions: with the dmg rotation and scripts or just with reflect, overpower, bash, auto-disarm, intervene, auto stealth shout, shout renew, auto intervene + reflect in trap scatter, blind...)

2. Best Paladin PvP Auto PQR Rotation Bot + LUA Macros: all-in-one paladin script with every possible script for paladin (auto-fear on succubus before casting seduce, auto hoj, auto dispell, auto sacrifice...)

3. Best Priest PvP Auto PQR Rotation Bot + LUA Macros: all-in-one priest script with every possible script for priest (SWD, dispell, auto-fearward, auto inner fire renew...)

4. Best Feral PvP Auto PQR Rotation Bot: best damage in the world, auto reflect fake, auto instant cyclone on cc or big damage spell, auto rogue spot, auto fake cast...

5. AND MANY OTHER WOW SCRIPTS!

If you have any kind of question regarding my work or the scripts feel free to contanct me via skype or email.

In the case if you have and kind of questions or you might want to see how these scripts are working, I can demonstrate/show you on skype via screenshare.

If you don't understand something regarded the scripts or how they work you can ask me I'll try my best to help you and together we'll figure out your problem.

6. Best PVE Rotations for every class, u can finally be top 1 recount bot

I ACCEPT TRADES AND ALSO MONEY (PAYPAL)

Contact me here: BESTSCRIPTER#8405

----------

